# Recommend me a new glass cleaner



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all :wave:

I've been using Autoglym Fast Glass as my soul glass cleaner for the past few years since i've had a car to clean :lol: and i'm just about out...

I'm starting to clean/detail more and more cars recently and have just about run out of FG and can't really be bothered to pay £6.99 for a new 500ml bottle from Halfords every time... I also quite fancy a change..

What would you recommend to be better/cheaper than FG and any links to where i could get it would be appreciated (don't really want to buy gallons of the stuff though) Or should i just stick with the trusty ol' Fast Glass?

Thanks in advance, appreciated!

Martin


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I use Meguiar's Glass Cleaner Concentrate.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Been using fast glass for ages but found the new 3m glass cleaner is really good. :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-glass-cleaner.html

Cheers


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My current fav is Simoniz glass cleaner. It really works well. Better then FG IMO.


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

3m is really good it does almost anything and removes the HORRIBLE sat nav marks we all hate!!!!!

I am using megs at the moment and that is brilliant me and my dad started with FG a few years ago but again we had the same problem good old HALFRAUDS!!! 

I would definetly try both and see which you find 3m you do not need to use a lot on the windows as its quite potent and spreads really well round the window and Megs is fantastic as long as its mixed well


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I've always used AG Glass Polish for cleaning and never had any problems. Although recently was given a bottle of CG Glass Cleaner - I get on find with this and think it offers good VFM. 

Depends how much you want to spend - you can get the Megs Glass Concentrate 3.7 litres for £20 and dilute at a 10:1 ratio. Good VFM there?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't mind buying the Megs glass cleaner concentrate as i'm bound to use it at some point. No clear winner here though... Might try a can of the 3M and see how i get on then maybe look at the Megs, thanks again everyone :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Astonish..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Fast glass in bulk but am liking Espuma at the moment.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma Crystal Green is good stuff:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

the standard Meguiar's Glass Cleaner is very good, keep planning to buy the Concentrate and give it a test but my bottle seems to last and last.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Tried Stoners, AG FG and a few others but my fav is Meg's glass cleaner concentrate, should last me years.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

IanG said:


> Espuma Crystal Green is good stuff:thumb:


Any of the suppliers on here sell it? Can't see it listed by anyone

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Used all the above got some 3M best i have ever used:wave:


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

AS glass clear is fantastic


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

+1 for AS Glass Clear, very good stuff.


----------



## MikeWood (Jun 9, 2009)

Astonish anti mist, 99p. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> Any of the suppliers on here sell it? Can't see it listed by anyone
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


Drop Tim Envy valeting a PM

(ask about g202, rd50 and revolution as well :thumb


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

I use Halford's glass cleaner. At £4 its a bargain. Just as good as any other glass cleaner out there, no need for big brand names.


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

try stoner invisable glass its good good!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

AG Fast Glass on the inside.
AG Glass Polish on the outside (probably AG's best product) :thumb:
I just buy shedloads whenever theres offers at Halfrauds etc.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Make your own, half pure alcohol and half distilled water


----------



## paulgwatts (Apr 4, 2010)

david.celica said:


> Make your own, half pure alcohol and half distilled water


another vote for IPA iv'e used allsorts but the best is 50/50 IPA and water and then a glass sealer last for 3 months +:thumb:


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

My vote goes to Citrus Bling. The more times I use it between washes, the better the water seems to run off the window. 

I tried the Astonish stuff but couldn't get on with it. Kept getting streaks, proabably using to much product.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm using this at the moment, easy on/off and smear free. http://www.sterlingproducts.co.uk/Glass/Cleaners/Pronto-Spray-Glass-Cleaner/prod_195.html


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

AG Glass Polish or Citrus Bling


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

G techniq g4 then g1. U won't need to worry about glass for months!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got some IPA so might give that a go! Thanks :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

qstix said:


> Astonish..


+1 :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i'm using nanolex glass urban sealant which came with a cleaner. the cleaner was superb and the sealant is still on, nearly 3 months down the line and jkust wiping the glass with a damp microfibre cloth then drying with another brings the glass out crystal clear again. 

brilliant stuff and thoroughly recommended.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

CG glass clean

*beginner101*


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

paulgwatts said:


> another vote for IPA iv'e used allsorts but the best is 50/50 IPA and water and then a glass sealer last for 3 months +:thumb:


I have been using the same for a month with great results. yesterday I tried putting two tsp of ONR in the 32oz bottle with the ipa 50/50. Only thing I don't like is that the IPA will remove the rain x, wax/sealant on the windows. I don't want to reapply every time I wash the windows.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Zep Professional glass cleaner green color, 1 gallon will make 32 gallons of cleaner


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Try 3M Stuck on this one now it so good to use:argie:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Stoner's invisible glass seem's to work for me now


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Autosmart 20/20 is a good glass cleaner


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I use stoner's great stuff... Just don tlet the wife know where you keep it!!!


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the Brilliant range and with no smeer :thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

I am currently using Prima Clarity, and getting pretty good results, thanks to John at NED for the tip.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178952

Crazy good value and amazing performance!


----------

